# I now have my Grail light... AN/VSS-3A (will be pic heavy)



## FRITZHID (Mar 6, 2017)

so... i've finally acquired my Grail light.....





thanks to members Larry K and BVH, i have a fine work of art light, incl control box, tripod, control-light cable and power input connector... as well as a wellspring of information on these divine lights.

still need to build the input cable harness and find my desired PSU but will get this beauty fired as soon as i can. i also plan to build a pan/tilt mech so i can use this as an advertisement unit in my local area.
i'm also looking for some gen 1-2 IR viewers so i can play with the IR option of this light so if anyone has a set they're not using anymore... plz keep me in mind.

i've started this thread for my build and will update all this lights progress in the future so.... builds and beamshots to come!
if anyone has any questions on this light that they've never had answers too, well.... feel free to post them here and i will do my damndest to make sure they are answered!

if i can arrange and afford everything i'd like to for this project, there will be maximum distance beam shots, IR shots, internals, mod ideas, and more! stay tuned folks!


----------



## danthexenonorc (Mar 6, 2017)

I actually can't wait. Point it towards my town to see if I can see it 150 miles away


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 7, 2017)

Bob & I were just playing with his tonight! Such an intense beam of light! And a good hand warmer!


----------



## PolarLi (Mar 7, 2017)

Lovely little light :wave: More details on the focusing mechanism would be great (so I can copy it )


----------



## eyesonfire (Mar 9, 2017)

It took me almost 2+ years before i had mine complete. The day i finally fired it up was so cool. No doubt you too will have a big smile on your face when you first see the awesome laser like beam that thing puts out.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 9, 2017)

ohhh i can't wait! i have 99% of what i need to run it. working on PSU right now. i already giggle when i fire up my maxabeam so i suspect this will be many times over that giggle factor. lol


----------



## BVH (Mar 9, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> Lovely little light :wave: More details on the focusing mechanism would be great (so I can copy it )



*From the manual: * (PM me your email and I'll send a copy of the PDF Depot manual and on Page 5-7, there's a some drawings that may help)

5-2. Modes of Operation
The searchlight set modes of operation are as
follows:
a. The searchlight produces a compact beam
which originates at the xenon lamp and is projected
into a focused beam by the parabolic mirror
reflector. The center of the light source (xenon
lamp) is located approximately at the center of the
parabolic mirror reflector assembly focal point.
b. Spread beam search operation is obtained by
relocating the position of the xenon lamp with the
focus drive motor (B1). This causes the center of
the light source to be a short distance (approximately
0.2 inch) away from the focal point of the
parabolic mirror reflection. The focus drive motor
also flexes the bottom edge of the reflector to
achieve a rising sun pattern in spread beam operation.


----------



## eyesonfire (Mar 9, 2017)

One very important thing which you may already know. Never cut the power from the source when shutting down. Always use the control box. The reason being, the blower that keeps the lamp cool keeps running even after power is turned off for several seconds. If source is disconnected, no blower. Hate to see the first run be the last.. Good luck. Also don't run the unit with the case open. Again the rear cover contains the blower/heat exchanger, and must be latched to force air to the lamp.. Blower should always running during operation..
Just covering your bases


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh yes, it's the same SOP as my big laser. Thermal shocking causes issues that'll require tissues! Lol


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 9, 2017)

FRITZHID said:


> ohhh i can't wait! i have 99% of what i need to run it. working on PSU right now. i already giggle when i fire up my maxabeam so i suspect this will be many times over that giggle factor. lol



It's been almost 2 years since I saw Bob's Maxabeam but if your tank light is the same output as Bob's then I would say it's at least 10x as much illumination at that 1200 yard tree. Although Bob has some upgraded bits IIRC his comments to me.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 9, 2017)

FroggyTaco said:


> It's been almost 2 years since I saw Bob's Maxabeam but if your tank light is the same output as Bob's then I would say it's at least 10x as much illumination at that 1200 yard tree. Although Bob has some upgraded bits IIRC his comments to me.




yeah, Bob has a genIII built up from a GenII, 12mcp iirc is what his was spec'd at, mines a late model GenII with ushio bulb and LIPO batt, guesstimated 7-8mcp. but i'm deff looking forward to laughing at the vss three crushing my genII!!


----------



## PolarLi (Mar 9, 2017)

PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Mar 9, 2017)

Polarli if u pm'd me i didnt get it.


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 9, 2017)

BVH said:


> Polarli if u pm'd me i didnt get it.



lol, i got it, already sent him the files


----------



## BVH (Mar 9, 2017)

10-4. A step ahead of me.


----------



## larryk (Mar 28, 2017)

Did you get that puppy fired up yet ?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 28, 2017)

larryk said:


> Did you get that puppy fired up yet ?



My understanding there's a 5 year minimum wait time before you can actually use a light of this caliber. 

It has to acclimate to its new climate/surroundings slowly!


----------



## FRITZHID (Mar 28, 2017)

well luckily, this light came from the same state so there's no need for environmental recalibration.... a satisfactory PSU on the other hand, those don't grow on trees here in the northwoods, so no, i haven't had the chance yet. have the DC IN connector and some fairly heavy jumper cables that i can salvage into the power cable but don't have any extra deep cycle batts or AC/DC PSU of high enough wattage. soon hopefully. BVH has been trying to find a PSU that will fit my needs but no luck as of yet.


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 14, 2017)

***UPDATE*** 
Well, since PhotoPhuckit decided to pull their BS, no new photos, and no, i haven't swapped to an alt photo service......yet. i will eventually.

New news.... my PSU has finally arrived, now awaiting new cable (intended was corroded 1/2 way thru). then soldering everything up and maiden firing! will post vid when it happens.

sorry it's taken so long, dealing with a family death and all included has taken a toll on my time, space, $$$ and resources of all kinds but things are staring to even out some. my lab is still in limbo (as well as any real working space) but over time, these things will come together. until then, i will trudge and adapt as always, as well as update everything i can, when i can.
awaiting my BLF GT, as well as some new laser(s) and components so i have many irons in fires, to which i hope everyone will enjoy! but i digress... the VSS-3a will hopefully be fired up in the next day or two!!!!


----------



## BVH (Dec 14, 2017)

hooray! :twothumbs


----------



## staticx57 (Dec 15, 2017)

Cant wait to see!


----------



## FRITZHID (Dec 16, 2017)

ok well... here is is....

https://youtu.be/eg7M-59qb_0

And the FB Live version...
https://youtu.be/HX7rDluwEdw


SO.... had a little hicup at startup, seems some of the terminals lamp and control box connectors were a little smoo'd up so fan, focus and ir/vis wasn't working but a little wiggling and everything sorted itself out. Now that i know PSU and lamp system are functional i can plan some more exciting shoots. 

-Happy Flashing y'all!!

P.S. Special TY to BVH for all his help and support during this endeavor! Much appreciated my friend!


----------



## PolarLi (Dec 16, 2017)

Great to see it up and running! 
Your test conditions reminds me of how it's usually here when I test lights, cold and snow. Good thing you can warm your hands in the beam, and get a tan too 
Btw, if you need a picture host, Imgur is pretty good. i've been using since 2015, and never had any issues.


----------



## BVH (Dec 17, 2017)

Way to go Fritz! Now to get the cable fixed and you'll be all set to draw the crowds! And make use of some of those extra lamps you have.


----------

